# hipsters everywhere!?



## Serotonin101

maybe its just my area but since the season of holidays came around I been seeing a ton of dumbass looking hipster retards. can't stand their sense of fashion (or lack thereof). take off your stupid non prescription glasses dumbass! and go back to where you came from!


----------



## Herbal~Jah

lol I know what kind of retarded dumbass wears glasses with either no lenses in them or just clear glass/plastic (non-prescription) lense?! Luckily where I live hipsters are a rare breed and are only sited once in a blue moon... Seeing a hipster my area is like seeing an Alien from outter-space. Thank god i don't live in California or where-ever the fuck this "williamsburrg" place is located (NYC?)... Hipsters are d-bags but if you ask a 'hipster' if he/she is a hipster they always take offence to it like its a negative term and will never admit to being a "hipster"... lol gotta be the dumbest sub-culture to ever exist in humanity if you ask me.


----------



## Bill

Most people's only concern is what other people's opinion of them is
Sad...


----------



## llama112

I don't mind hipsters.  I don't mind most people.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im a hipster in my own way


----------



## BlueHues

Oh, don't get me started!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_5uVdy5YmA


----------



## Serotonin101

stupid ass fake glasses, too much plaid, ugly ass vans for shoes, stupid skinny jeans... I can go on and on with them...


----------



## BlueHues

Yeah, those light colored vans without laces weren't even cool when they came out!  Those weren't the ones people really wore all that often!  And this whole cheap sport jacket with a Fedora thing?!  And if was on eperson doing it to be "original" fine!  But they're all copying each other with these horrible styles and attitudes and the phoniness....It's just annoying, and it's not everybody, but it's just like....THIS is THE Collest thing your generation could come up with?  This passes for rebellion?  Imitating the 70s 80s and 90s all at the same time?!  Reallly?!


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

Welcome to Seattle bra!

Probably all the college students back for festivus, don't worry, they'll go back soon.


----------



## Serotonin101

Disraeli_Beers said:


> Welcome to Seattle bra!
> 
> Probably all the college students back for festivus, don't worry, they'll go back soon.


very good point. didn't think about the out of towners being in my area for the holidays. ugh nasty hipster motherfuckers


----------



## kaywholed

hipsters are scum.  kill them all with fire.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Complaining about hipsters is so trite. *Dons fedora and cheap sport jacket*


----------



## kaywholed

personally I feel they should import rednecks from the south, where hipsters are extinct, to hunt the retards up here.  $100 a head with glasses !!


----------



## Serotonin101

never knows best said:


> complaining about hipsters is so trite. *dons fedora and cheap sport jacket*


hipster! Burn him!!!


----------



## BlueHues

^You were wearing that "before it was cool!" apparently!


----------



## oxie

Fuckin hipsters, i cant stand the fakeness of them


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i rock a fedora somtimes...because i like fedoras..does it make me a hipster? NO...i look good in them and like this history of them...but i agree hipster make me cringe


----------



## freehugs

ITT: Everyone is mad

oh and, http://www.wikihow.com/Be-a-Hipster

http://www.freewilliamsburg.com/tag/hipsters/


----------



## slayerhatesusall

I have never seen a hipster in my entire life.


----------



## freehugs

slayerhatesusall said:


> I have never seen a hipster in my entire life.



Me neither, but one of my friends came over the other night with non prescription glasses on...  He may have crossed over to the dark side.


----------



## Mariposa

LOL

There are always hipsters in Portland, some scummier than others.  Seattle folks, I understand your pain!  I might be visiting in about 2 weeks (work) and if anyone's down for making fun of hipsters, I'm sure I can get into the spirit.  :D

freehugs, oh no, have they invaded California?


----------



## Serotonin101

maybe this is the "zombie apocalypse" end of the world type shit... the mayans predicted hipster takeover!!


----------



## violentdreams

Why would someone wear non-prescription glasses? I will happily swap vision with them and they can be short sited.


----------



## Serotonin101

I think the glasses thing is fucking retarded. I wanna break every pair of non prescription glasses I see on people...


----------



## BlueHues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ktv2QqWYGY

This one's okay, not the funniest, but still pretty funny!


----------



## Jean-Paul

my black, thick framed buddy holly's are prescription, but i suppose you wouldn't know it by looking at me. would ya still want to smash them? =P

hipster is an over used term. i think my personal definition is someone attempting to take on an urban look/lifestyle on their parent's trust fund/completely different background. 
there's different little boxes. some crusty punk types i sometimes describe as "pirate hipsters", then you have the raver candy kid types with neon shit and the fake glasses who are a little clan too. i don't take the word too seriously. you get the people describing anyone dressing in skinny jeans with a floppy haircut as a hipster which is just ridiculous, as those styles go back decades. oh the retro/vintage thing too, which i've always been into, is "hipster" to some. meh. it all starts to sound like what rednecks would use to describe anyone cultured when it's overused.


----------



## Foreigner

I don't get what all the hate is about. 

Most hipsters I've met are under 25. Most people I know, including myself, were fashion disasters at that age, but thought we were cool. It's just part of growing up and trying to discover yourself. 

Plus, it seems like hipster fashion is a weird transition into something else, kind of like how the early 90's were.


----------



## 6apbhmm

llama112 said:


> I don't mind hipsters.  I don't mind most people.


Exactly same as me. 
I can't imagine retaining sane mind if I should feel disgusted about somebody just because he wears this or that, looks like this or that.. Sometimes I find some people appearance or their "style" (funny though how most of those people who think they have unique style are the biggest copypastas though) _funny_ but I sure don't dislike nor hate them for it.


----------



## brutus

llama112 said:


> I don't mind hipsters.  I don't mind most people.



Care if I start using this?


----------



## gwencooper

DrinksWithEvil said:


> im a hipster in my own way



i'm an "aging" hipster.  i've got all sorts of people on my speed dial.  LOL


----------



## BlueHues

I don't really care what anyone wears or what they look like, and in a lot of ways, I fit into the same stereotypes...Although, there are certain fashion choices I could point to that I would associate with the term "hipster"....

I've hung around at coffee shops and played music, and when to shows for years, so it's just humorous to me.....

People pretending that their these "really, deep arty" types that are so much better than everyone else, that's what annoys me!  The whole attitude.....And there's a lot of people out there who just show up one day and act like they're just SO COOL and better than everyone else.....At some point people just started calling them "hipsters"!  

And I'm not being overly-judgemental, there are some pompous douche-bags out there!


----------



## gwencooper

i never thought of it as fashion or looks.  more of a "scenester".  you can't be a hipster if you're super young.  you need experience, wisdom.  gotta be around "the scene", know everyone...

i used to bartend at a local rock club.  met so many people was in austin for sxsw once and someone yelled "hey *name of chicago bar* girl!"  like i was known in austin.  hilarious.  also dated someone who used to write for television in new york, who was from chicago and moved to new york.  used to go to the bar with him and loads of snl people - would run into janeane garofolo and david cross.  even paul rudd once who was out with ethan hawke.  i was way too cool to talk to them.  before paul rudd went apatow and became super famous!

but i'm really old now and discovered drugs at a late age so i stay in and get high....  LOL
gwen


----------



## dankhead88

kaywholed said:


> personally I feel they should import rednecks from the south, where hipsters are extinct, to hunt the retards up here.  $100 a head with glasses !!



NO, Hipsters are segregated in Atlanta. I want to keep it like that.


----------



## lonewolf13

be sure to stock up on Burzum shirts for next X-mas, cuz hipsters love Burzum


----------



## Psycho.nova

Serotonin101 said:


> maybe its just my area but since the season of holidays came around I been seeing a ton of dumbass looking hipster retards. can't stand their sense of fashion (or lack thereof). take off your stupid non prescription glasses dumbass! and go back to where you came from!



where do these nin cum poops come from? I think they make home in the concrete jungle of Philadelphia


----------



## Psycho.nova

lonewolf13 said:


> be sure to stock up on Burzum shirts for next X-mas, cuz hipsters love Burzum



a Burzum hippstee? thats actually pretty badass
hadn't the slightest thought on that one...


----------



## Serotonin101

^^that picture literally made my stomach turn when I was eating. Ick..


----------



## lonewolf13

me. i bet it never heard of Burzum.


----------



## down508

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i rock a fedora somtimes...because i like fedoras..does it make me a hipster? NO...i look good in them and like this history of them...but i agree hipster make me cringe



Woah that defensiveness I sensed in that statement had some serious hipster vibes to it. is there something you want to talk about? i occasionally wear plaid but I'm not gonna post about how I'm definitely not a hipster because of it to a bunch of people who've never even seen me in person.

do you wear feathers attached to any part of your outfit?

edit: I used to have that burzum shirt, but that's because I'm a fan. that picture made me gag a little too, dude needs to lose the glasses and cut his hair. probably take a shower too


----------



## Mysterie

just so you guys know the more that people proclaim how much they hate hipsters

just makes hipsters more happy because it shows that we are doing the right things

its like if someone with bad taste in clothing says to me "what are you even wearing, are you blind?" kind of affirms to me the fact that i wore the right outfit that day


----------



## dr-ripple

I live in the nyc area and all I can is BROOKLYN . . .Hipsters everywhere have takenover. . I enjoy and welcome the openness but HOLY smoke a muscat. .


----------



## DOB

when i pee i twist my dick upside down,i am pretty sure nobody else does that,i am first originator,fuk da mainstream


----------



## lonewolf13

i p upsiede down inside out. , iam pretty sure nobody else does that,i am first originator,fuk da mainstream.


----------



## D's

excuse me, where are my black thick-framed glass's with no lens's and my itchy looking christmas sweater but since i'm so gay and my asshole hurts i really could care less about the itchyness of the sweater.

oh dear,


----------



## Bardeaux

This thread:


----------



## D's

did i win the family foot and hand waxing ?
stocking satisfyingly stuffd9was the)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         massive epic ness'


----------



## Mr.Hankey

burzum 666mg
take internally in the evening


----------



## Apostacious

"Hipster" is such an overused term to define some nebulous group of nonaffiliated people, that it's ridiculous.  I have a feeling that everyone here, in some manner or another, has been perceived as, or even called-out as a "hipster."  I mean, who really gives a fuck?  One thing that is even worse than excessive evaluation apprehension, is getting worked up about someone else's lack of "fashion sense."  Not everyone shops at walmart, yo.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

^thats why you are a  politics mod//current events


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*why hipsters whyyyyy*





_Lyrics to *Burzum (Dunkelheit)* :

When night falls
she cloaks the world
in impenetrable darkness.
A chill rises
from the soil
and contaminates the air
suddenly...
life has new meaning._


----------



## ebola?

We're decidely late to this party. . .

ebola


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Or perhaps just very, very early...

Nic Santa


----------



## bit_pattern

Op is just jelly because he/she can't grow a beard


----------

